# gelöst : Netzwerk eno1 startet nicht

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

mein System lief jetzt lange stabil. Ein Fehler von mir zwang mich eine stage3 rüber zu bügeln.

Alles funktioniert fast wieder. Nur der Ethernetadapter bleibt inaktiv.

Von Hand mit ifconfig und route add kann ich online gehen.

Die resolv.conf muss ich auch von Hand editieren.

Wenn ich von Hand /etc/init.d/net.eno1 restart mache kommt folgende Meldung

 * WARNING: net.eno1 has started, but is inactive

Ich nutze eudev..

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Danke HenryLast edited by henry on Sat Jun 16, 2018 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi henry,

klingt als hat dir das stage3 drüber bügeln auch einige Konfigurationen zurückgesetzt. Du hast nicht zufällig noch ein Backup von vorher? Eventuell wurde /etc/group oder /etc/passwd überschrieben und die gid oder uid stimmen nicht mehr.

Prüfe dein System genau auch ob alle Benutzer noch existieren und die selben Gruppen-IDs haben. Mache von deinen wichtigen Daten auf jeden Fall auch ein Backup.

Wegen dem Netzwerk. Wie hast du das denn vorher konfiguriert?

Vielleicht hilft dir ein 

```
#net-setup eno1
```

um das gewohnte Verhalten wieder her zu richten.

Bei dem Stage3 musst du aufpassen. Es kann sein das es ein systemd-stage3 war und du jetzt auch noch schmutzig von openrc zu systemd gewechselt hast. Prüfe mit 

```
$ ps -A | head -n 2
```

 welches Initsystem nach dem Booten verwendet wurde, wobei dein Bootloader systemd auch im Kernelparameter hätte stehen müssen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche!

----------

## henry

Hi ChrisJumper,

bei

ps -A | head -n 2

kommt

 PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

bei

net-setup eno1

kommt

bash: net-setup: Kommando nicht gefunden

Ich suche weiter.

An meine Daten komme ich ran.

Danke

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi henry,

schaut so aus als setzt der NetworkManager deine Verbindung auf inaktiv wenn:

```
Change the NetworkManager OpenRC service to provide net; the service's status

  is set to 'inactive' when NetworkManager is running but has no connections

  up, and to 'started' when NetworkManager is connected
```

Vielleicht einfach mal den Networkmanager neu einrichten. Es kann aber auch sein das die Meldung einfach so zur Bootzeit kommt und nach deinem Login in den Desktop alles normal startet.

Mein Wissen bezüglich openrc ist wahrscheinlich veraltet, da weiß ich nur noch wie ich das Netzwerk in /etc/conf.d/network konfigurieren musste und sicherstellen das es für das Netzwerkdevice einen Soft-Link Verknüpfung von /etc/init.d/net.eno1 nach /etc/init.d/net.lo gab und net.eno1 per rc-update einen Runlevel zugewiesen hatte.

net-setup hatte ich aus den Gentoo-Installations-Handbüchern und ich dachte das wäre so aktuell wenn man eine stage3 openrc Installation ansetzt.

Wenn du unbedingt den NetworkManager nutzen möchtest schau mal ins Wiki dazu. Einen schöne Übersicht zu alternativen findest du im Wiki zum Netzwerk Managment ganz allgemein.

----------

## henry

Hallo ChrisJumper,

mit viel Mühe funktioniert wieder fast alles.

Leider startet das Netzwerk nicht mit dem Systemboot.

Ich möchte bei openrc bleiben, da es sehr einfach und übersichtlich ist.

Es starten auch andere Dienste nicht wie cupsd.

Von Hand kann ich sie anstoßen.

Vielleicht trage ich alles in locale.start ein.

Allerdings wäre es mir lieber wenn openrc richtig funktionieren würde.

Networkmanager kenne ich nicht.

War bei mir noch nie installiert.

Ist das ein Prg mit grafischer Oberfläche?

Hat jemand vielleich eine Idee?

Danke für Deine Mühe.  

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

Hey Henry,

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Fehler von mir zwang mich eine stage3 rüber zu bügeln.

  Huh, von der Idee einfach ein stage3 Archiv über das alte System drüber zu kopieren würde ich dringend abraten. So ein Mix aus zwei Systemen geht selten gut, und wird wahrscheinlich noch weitere mitunter schwer zu findende Folgefehler mit sich bringen.

Ich würde da eher zu ner sauberen Neuinstallation greifen (sofern wirklich kein valides Backup vorhanden ist).

Zu dem aktuellen Problem: Dein OpenRC aus dem neuen System nutzt womöglich noch den Cache aus den noch vorhandenen alten Rest-System - eventuell hilft ein rc-update --update

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95,

danke für den Tipp. Werde es mal probieren.

Ich kann erst mal wieder arbeite.

Einige Prozesse muss ich von Hand anstoßen.

Aber vor Ende Juni möchte ich nicht neu installieren,

da es Änderungen betreffs Python gibt. Ich hoffe dann

auf ein aktuelles ISO bzw. stage3.

Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich die Gruppenzugehörigkeit.

Die GroupID und UserID passen nicht mehr in allen Fällen.

Da hilft im Moment unmergen und wieder mergen.#

Eine bessere Idee habe ich im Moment nicht.

Wenn das Netzwerk beim booten hoch kommen würde wäre 

schon viel geholfen.

73 Henry

----------

## ChrisJumper

henry versuch dein Glück mit dem aufbauen auf Stage3.

Das blöde sind halt /etc/portage/make.conf oder wo es damals war unter /etc/make.conf.. aber das hast du wohl schon hinter dir, auch das du mit eselect ein Profile gesetzt hast. Wahrscheinlich hast du die ganzen Schritte nach der Installation wiederholt...

Etwas anders das blöd war ist das das neue stage3 Ebuild selbst bei OpenRC wohl auf den NetworkManager als Voreinstellung setzt. Das könnte jetzt einiges überschrieben haben.

Schau dir an welche Run-Level bei dir laufen:

```
# rc-status -a

```

Ich an deiner Stelle würde es so machen:

Möglichkeit A: Du machst das dann neu so wie der Networkmanger das machen wollen würden, dann muss du ihn so wie im Wiki Konfigurieren.

hier die Befehle aus dem wiki:

Entferne alle alten netifrc scripts, unter der Vermutung das sie alle im default runlevel sind mit dem folgenden Kommando:

```
# find /etc/runlevels/default -type l -name 'net.*' -exec sh -c 'for x; do rc-update del "${x##*/}" default; done' _ {} +
```

Um dhcpcd zu entfernen, also wenn du die dhcp Autokonfiguration in deinem Clienten nutzt.

```
# rc-update del dhcpcd default
```

Starte den NetworkManager

```
# rc-service NetworkManager start
```

Füge den NetworkManager dem default-Runlevel zu.

```
# rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

Wie gesagt alles was nicht per default laufen soll muss man noch selbst einrichten, siehe Wiki.

Möglichkeit B: Du hattest die Konfig-Dateien unter /etc/conf.d/net und die alten Gentoo-Network-Interface Skripte benutzt.

Dann kannst du das wieder haben indem du net-misc/netifrc installierst und wie im wiki konfigurierst.

Beispiel für Statische Konfiguration:

```
# For a static IP using CIDR notation

config_eno1="192.168.0.7/24"

routes_eno1="default via 192.168.0.1"

# The 8.8.8.8 is provided here to show that multiple DNS servers entries can be added for a single interface.

dns_servers_eno1="192.168.0.1 8.8.8.8"
```

Randbemerkung von mir: Wie eklig das die Google-DNS Server (8.8.8.8) hier als Beispiel für alternative DNS-Server in der Konfiguration stehen, aber ist wohl eher was für aufmerksame Leser.

Musst halt auch schauen das du die Skripte mit dem Namen deines Netwerk-Gerätes erstellst und dem Runlevel hinzu fügst:

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eno1
```

```
# rc-update add net.eno1 default
```

Viel Erfolg und hab nicht zu viel Schmerz wegen deiner stage3 Sache. Kannst ja auch Glück haben und dein System vorher war nicht zu weit auseinander vom dem Stage3. Besonders Blöd wäre es zum Beispiel wenn ein Service nicht hoch kommt wie der Apache Webserver, wenn dein GUID vom Apache-Verzeichnis eine andere ist und der neue Apache-User nicht existiert oder die Dateien nicht lesen und schreiben kann. Das kannst du halt mit der Gruppen/NutzerID Zugehörigkeit ändern, entweder in dem du den Nutzer mit einer bestimmten Gruppen ID neu erstellst. oder indem du die vorherigen Dateien per chown dem neuen Apache-Nutzer zuweist. Aber das ist halt aufwendig und Fehleranfällig. Eine Neuinstallation würde halt saubere Systemrechte setzten.. musst das halt abwiegen. Ist schon viel Wert wenn du das gegen prüfen kannst mit einem anderen System...

----------

## henry

Hallo ChrisJumper,

danke für die Info.

1. rc-update -a

2. net.eno1 nicht da

3. rc-update add net.eno1 default

4 rc-update --update

5. net.eno1 ist im default level da.

6 /etc/init.d/net.lo (ln -s net.lo net.eno1) restart

7. rc-update --update 

8. kein net.lo da

9. find /etc/runlevels/default -type l -name 'net.*' -exec sh -c 'for x; do rc-update del "${x##*/}" default; done' _ {} +

10.  * service net.eno1 removed from runlevel default

jetzt weiss ich auch nichts mehr?

mal sehen.

Danke für Deine Mühe.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hall ChrisJumper,

ich habe noch was gefunden

start-stop-daemon: fopen `/run/netplugd-eno1.pid': No such file or directory

Hast Du eine Idee?

73 Henry

----------

## ChrisJumper

/run/netplugd-eno1.pid': No such file or directory

Vielleicht das PID File via 

```
touch /run/netplugd-eno1.pid
```

 erst mal erstellen?

Eventuell könnte es zu Problemen führen wenn netplugd eine anderen Nutzer hat, aber ich denke das läuft als root.

netplug ist ein Pakete das dafür da ist das automatisch eine IP-Zuweisung anstößt wenn du ein Netzwerkkabel einsteckst. Schau auch noch mal in Konfigurationsdateien nach unter /etc/netplug.d/netplug - ich hatte das leider nicht im Einsatz.

Hast du noch dhcpd im rc-status? Ich weiß halt nicht ob das Stage3 das als default gesetzt hat.. und das musst du dann vielleicht raus nehmen weil sich das gegenseitig behindert.

Was du noch machen könntest:

Booten und statt es von Hand zu konfigurieren (mit ifconfig und route..) einfach per..

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eno1 start
```

Dann würdest du ja auch Fehlermeldungen bekommen. Wenn das klappt kannst du halt einfach per 

```
rc-update add net.eno1 default
```

 es dem runscript hinzufügen. Dann sollte es auch von alleine hoch kommen.

Ah achte auch mal ob du eine Race-Condition hast. Also auf die Hardware-MAC oder ether-Adressen der Netzwerkkarten unter ifconfig -a, damals war es ein Problem das ein Treiber ein Device initiierte und dann eth0 oder eth1 hieß und je nach Zufall war das vertauscht. Dagegen half dann eine udev-Rule die das Ethernet Device per MAC-Adresse verknüpft so das die immer gleich genannt wurden.

Aber ich dachte das Problem war automatisch gelöst auch mit den neuen Bezeichnungen wie eno1 oder enp1s0... werfe einfach mal ein Auge drauf. Weil eine Netzwerkkarte die kein Kabel drin hat, kommt natürlich nicht automatisch hoch. Wenn das dann vertauscht ist und du die Karte ohne Kabel konfiguriert hast passiert ja auch nichts.

----------

## henry

Hallo,

also es war zuviel durcheinander,

Neuinstallation.

System ist jetzt aufgeräumt und schnell.

Das alte System lief bestimmt schon 5 Jahre.

Danke für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge.

Also nie eine Stage3 rüberbügeln.

Danke und 73 Henry

----------

